# What will happen if drink injects steroids?



## LANDMARKCHEM_J (Jun 8, 2017)

Hey dudes,meet u again here.:yeahthat: Today we discuss a topic about drinking injects steroids.

One of the toughest things about running a cycle is the dedication it takes to complete the cycle with no hiccups.

Lately some guys ask me a question:I hate tablets and needles but I really wanna get buff. Is there any liquid steroids which can be ingested within a drink?Or what will happen if I mix steroids and alcohol?Would this be effective but just slower release into the body?

To tell the truth,I never do like that I don't know how to reply him exactly.so any guys can answer this question?:action-smiley-055:


----------



## Grothms (Jun 8, 2017)

I wanna to drink it with milk and my food,is it delicious?Anybody try this?Lol:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::action-smiley-044::action-smiley-044::action-smiley-044::spam::spam:


----------



## Ciro.reeves (Jun 8, 2017)

my goodness, I certainly wouldn't want to drink an injectable. If you want, it has oral steroids. it's a completely different delivery and could seriously fuck you up.


----------



## BBlack Tiger (Jun 8, 2017)

If he drink something like Test E, it's just going to pass through you with very little absorption. I guess in the long run it wouldn't be much worse than orals but eh, I'd rather save my liver for something and ya you can suggest that guy mix with coffee or milk tastes better! haha anyway good luck


----------



## Jeff07 (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't know the result, but some buddy asked me if he can drink it with milk,lol
I think it just waste money, good luck buddy


----------



## Sully (Jun 8, 2017)

AAS that are not 17AA are not orally active. If he drinks them, they will simply pass through without doing anything. Injectable Winstrol in suspension can be drank, and will work because it is the same 17AA hormone that is used in making oral tablets. 

There is an esterfied Testosterone that is orally active. Its called Andriol Testocaps, manufactured by Organon. There are 2 main problems with it, though. They are extremely expensive, not to mention difficult to find on the black market. And bioavailability is exceptionally low, something less than 10%, and I believe it's a 40 or 50mg gel cap, so you would be getting less than 5mg of active Test per capsule.

The thing about Andriol, is it's just Testosterone Undecanoate. There's nothing modified or special about the hormone that makes it bioavailable except the length of the ester. It's long enough that it lets enough of the hormone survive metabolization and makes it available for absorption in the digestive track. In theory, one could drink Test Undecanoate, or an even longer ester (if there is one) and it should work. It would still have to be brewed into an oil based solution as the lipholitic (fat binding) nature of the long ester is part of the reason that it survives long enough to become active in the body after oral ingestion. 

So, technically, yes. He could drink Test Undecanoate and Winstrol, or any other standard oral. But I wouldn't recommend it. You'd have to drink more than 5 grams of Test a week just to do a <500mg/wk cycle. That is highly inefficient, and extremely expensive.


----------



## Gtlyearsley (Jun 8, 2017)

Back in the day when I was getting inject dbol from TJ... I decided to drink it few days in a row with Gatorade... needless to say it made me sick like food poisoning sick lol 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jamescb77 (Jun 8, 2017)

Nothing if it's an oral if it's not then it just will be a waste of money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chaotichealth (Jun 9, 2017)

Man up and just inject it.  If you/he don't like needles the do what I do.  A slow stab.  

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ASHOP (Jun 9, 2017)

Gtlyearsley said:


> Back in the day when I was getting inject dbol from TJ... I decided to drink it few days in a row with Gatorade... needless to say it made me sick like food poisoning sick lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



One item I really liked from MEX was Reforvit B. I had a friend give me some to try. I took all my dosages orally and I grew like a weed. It was HORRIFIC tasting,,but it worked.


----------



## BigBob (Jun 9, 2017)

I had a few bottles. Great stuff. You sir are an old timer for sure. Reforvit. Durateston and ganabol50 were the shit back then. 

[


----------



## Gtlyearsley (Jun 9, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> One item I really liked from MEX was Reforvit B. I had a friend give me some to try. I took all my dosages orally and I grew like a weed. It was HORRIFIC tasting,,but it worked.


Oh ya that stuff was the best... but the dbol I had got was Denkall haha 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (Jun 9, 2017)

ASHOP said:


> One item I really liked from MEX was Reforvit B. I had a friend give me some to try. I took all my dosages orally and I grew like a weed. It was HORRIFIC tasting,,but it worked.


Was Reforvit B the red one?


----------



## BigBob (Jun 10, 2017)

squatster said:


> Was Reforvit B the red one?


Yes

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## forever_twisted (Jun 19, 2017)

Sully said:


> AAS that are not 17AA are not orally active. If he drinks them, they will simply pass through without doing anything. Injectable Winstrol in suspension can be drank, and will work because it is the same 17AA hormone that is used in making oral tablets.
> 
> There is an esterfied Testosterone that is orally active. Its called Andriol Testocaps, manufactured by Organon. There are 2 main problems with it, though. They are extremely expensive, not to mention difficult to find on the black market. And bioavailability is exceptionally low, something less than 10%, and I believe it's a 40 or 50mg gel cap, so you would be getting less than 5mg of active Test per capsule.
> 
> ...


Exactly well said ^^^^^.

Sent from my HTC Desire 510 using Tapatalk


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 29, 2017)

If he loathes needles, tell him to shift to SARMs.  LGD is pretty powerful (for example).  not as powerful as AAS, but you can (and should) drink it.


----------



## gear9 (Jul 9, 2017)

Send your customer this link - 
    

Dr. John Crisler, SubQ Injection Demonstration - YouTube







It's Dr John Crisler showing about SubQ hormone injections.

Peace,
Veracruz


----------



## lestatgear (Jul 11, 2017)

You can drink injectable Winstrol and that's about it. You can take Andriol caps for test, but they barely do anything.


----------



## Ragnor (Jul 11, 2017)

Besides Adriol witch good luck finding legit and not spend a ton of money that wouldn't be necessary.Inj Oral Winstrol might as well by it for oral if thats how he's going to use.Much cheaper to buy oral than Inj winny for mg per mg.And any other AAS Inj will pass through you and tastes like complete shit.I did it just to taste it Before my god I've never tasted anything that horrific before snd and the after taste stays forever.Go SARMs if won't inject or stay natural.


----------

